# How do you grow Dwarf Baby Tears



## iammike (Oct 26, 2013)

I want to grow baby tears in a 16 gallon bowfront. I used to have the stock Aqueon Full-Spectrum Daylight T8 Fluorescent Lamp but it wasn't bright.
http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-65356-...&qid=1382811834&sr=8-3&keywords=aqueon+lights

Then I switched to the Finnex Ray 2, the 12" one. It is only 5 watts and it was brighter than the Aqueon stock.
http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Aquarium-Actinic-Light-12-Inch/dp/B00B7Y8DIO

Can I grow a carpet of baby tears from the Finnex Ray 2 or do I need to get the 18" inch lights?
I have 2 "Finnex Ray 2" lights, they are both 12". I got them from a friend.

I have the DIY CO2 and will buy fertilizer.

I WANNA GROW BABY TEARS SO BADLY.

What if I grow baby tears in a seperate tank using natural sun?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/uz0e.jpg/


----------



## zippcyz (Oct 30, 2013)

Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'

With a strong light is needed before they can!
Also requires a lot of manure!
LED light is not enough ~

16 gallons, T8 - T5 6500K 130W - 150W more!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

They need strong light, co2 and good substrate full of nutritions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemind777 (Aug 31, 2013)

Grow HC Dry Start!!!!

Read this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf‎


----------



## tlhn97 (Dec 11, 2013)

I dose my Dwarf baby tear with Flourish Excel when I am lack on CO2.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

iammike said:


> I want to grow baby tears in a 16 gallon bowfront. I used to have the stock Aqueon Full-Spectrum Daylight T8 Fluorescent Lamp but it wasn't bright.
> http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-65356-...&qid=1382811834&sr=8-3&keywords=aqueon+lights
> 
> Then I switched to the Finnex Ray 2, the 12" one. It is only 5 watts and it was brighter than the Aqueon stock.
> ...


CO2 is most important to keep HC alive, it can be kept alive with very little light, but this means it will grow very slow and thus more prone to algae. With tons of light and no CO2 it is more likely to decline.

About your lighting. You say it is more bright than the old one. Measured by a PAR meter or by your eyes? I ask this because this are two different things. For example, if I place a 1000W green LED light above your tank it can have less PAR (the amount of light our plants 'see') than a 54W T5 with lots of blue and red light. For our eyes, the first is very bright because our eyes are very sensitive for green light, translated to bright. But plants see the second as bright because they see blue and red light best.

But again, light is not the most important thing. I've a tank full with HC with standard light in our lfs. It grows very slow (which I prefer at my work) and a little more up than with more light. But CO2 is high and I add all other nutrients NPK+traces 3 times a week, so it never comes short. With DIY CO2, I think it is most important to fine tune this first. It should be high enough when lights come on and should still be high when lights go out. At night, it doesn't matter.

Good luck!


----------

